# How about this colour scheme



## Mermoto (Sep 4, 2010)

How about this for a colour scheme 










Mermoto


----------



## toonmal (Aug 17, 2010)

Take all the stickers off, and i'll have it..Toon army


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Is the owner colour blind or just blind :?:


----------



## BLinky (Jul 3, 2009)

constant heat does weird things to people, anyways its malaysia so they are rather new to this, give them time, im sure they'll one day be as awesome as civic ricers.


----------



## tiger85 (Sep 28, 2010)

I think it looks brilliant. I do agree though less stickers please!


----------



## richieshore (May 17, 2010)

Is it a police car?


----------



## DannyP (Sep 7, 2010)

Why? [smiley=gossip.gif]


----------



## Robtur (Jul 6, 2009)

DannyP said:


> Why? [smiley=gossip.gif]


Maybe just for fun :?:

Also probably watched the gumball many times and wanted to be "Team Polizei" :lol:


----------



## Gone (May 5, 2009)

Last week I saw one of those great big Rolls Royce things with the little slitty headlights and the massive blocky shape - you know, the biggest Rolls Royce there has ever been, the BMW one or the VW one or whatever it is - anyway it was a great big RR and it was matt black. I don't know if it was spec'd that way or if it was a wrap but it made me do a double take and I was so surprised, I almost pissed myself.

That looks more wrong than that roller.


----------



## Robtur (Jul 6, 2009)

Rolls Royce and Bentley actually do paint their cars matt, just like BMW and Alfa. Very hard work keeping it good though


----------



## uzzieman (Dec 14, 2009)

I actually think it looks okay, without the stickers anyway 

Take a look at this though :? 
http://www.flickr.com/photos/willvision ... /lightbox/


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

Mermoto said:


> How about this for a colour scheme
> 
> 
> 
> ...


mmm wonder if it's too late to change my order


----------

